

This YouTube channel has become a dark mystery we have only 67 days to solve - z0a
http://www.dailydot.com/lol/77-days-pronunciation-book-youtube-countdown-theories/

======
Jeremy1026
Interesting. My interest is peaked and will be following this story for the
next 2 months.

------
keithpeter
_" If this just a prank, it’s a scary prank. And maybe that’s the whole
point."_

Gibson's _Pattern Recognition_ springs to mind. As do Christenberry's Box
Brownie pictures of buildings.

